# Just finished two restoration projects I picked up last year at ML



## Rambler (Sep 6, 2022)

I picked these two projects up last year at Memory Lane in October and just finished them. The Ladies bike required a good cleaning and mechanical rebuild but thankfully minimal paint work. The juvenile boy's Iver Johnson required a complete restoration. I spent plenty of time and money on these projects but I believe the results were well worth it. Now these two are back on the road to be enjoyed again.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Howard Gordon (Sep 6, 2022)

Nice work!!


----------



## Tim s (Sep 6, 2022)

Very nice! Tim


----------



## catfish (Sep 6, 2022)

Very nice!


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 6, 2022)

Looks good!


----------



## lgrinnings (Sep 6, 2022)

Sweet! Great work!


----------



## HARPO (Sep 6, 2022)

Worth all the time and $$$


----------

